# Candid Planted



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

The composition is a disaster - but the result pleases me !



bulb

http://tinyurl.com/jw84wpc


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 1, 2013)

I like it chaotic sometimes. Seems some people like everything so organized and trimmed that it looks fake.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It's your tank, if it makes you happy, it is great!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I like it. What's the tall red plants in the middle?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i like it, too.
what are the red plants?


----------

